

A response to Dropping Django - zumda
http://uswaretech.com/blog/2009/08/a-response-to-dropping-django/

======
tvon
The admin not allowing email addresses as usernames still irks me, such a
seemingly pointless restriction in this day and age.

Decent response to the original article, though I have to admit that I have a
pet peeve about developers declaring libraries/frameworks "insufficient",
"lacking" or "fundamentally flawed" as an excuse to write things themselves.
Or maybe I'm just grumpy.

------
Davertron
'There are a few other questions raised, some of which I agree with(”Sadly,
it[the admin app] struggles a little bit with nullable fields and is tricky to
customize.”), and some which I dont, (”I will never write CSS by hand again.”
- You shouldn’t be, someone else on your team should be doing that.)'

Ugh, this is just a totally unrealistic and out-of-touch argument. Look, I
work on a website, and it's me and one other guy, and we both have to write
frontend and backend code. It's not even remotely reasonable for us to just
stop writing frontend stuff and tell our boss to hire someone else to do it. I
fully understand why the Django templating language is the way it is, and it
even makes sense, but it's not perfect for all situations, one of which is
when the user is a big boy and can handle the responsibility of using full-
blown python in a template.

~~~
jjames
The implication that designers are not "big boys" is offensive. I will parry
with: "big boys" often wield power they don't understand to theirs and
everyone else's detriment. More importantly, if all the big boys get hit by a
machismo bus who will be around to cook the spaghetti?

~~~
scott_s
I think the parent's use of "big boy" was ironic; if someone is patronizing
me, I might say "Listen, I'm a big boy, I can handle it." I don't see it as,
necessarily, saying I'm in a class above others. Just that I can handle the
responsibility someone else thinks I can't.

~~~
Davertron
Yeah, I wasn't trying to suggest that I'm above designers or anything. In
fact, I really respect good designers, because I'm not a great designer and I
know how hard it is. However, the article is basically saying "Look, you
shouldn't even be writing CSS, you're a coder! Coders code! You should hire
someone else to do that!" This just seems a bit naive to me.

------
snprbob86
(I wrote the original Dropping Django post)

I wrote a quick comment at [http://uswaretech.com/blog/2009/08/a-response-to-
dropping-dj...](http://uswaretech.com/blog/2009/08/a-response-to-dropping-
django/#comment-2093)

Maybe I wasn't clear enough, or maybe this is just guaranteed flame war
territory. But I think this comment sums up what I was trying to say better
than anything: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=773510>

I'm going to try to write more about our URL routing and authorization soon.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
I'm not a python or django developer, so I can't comment on the technical
merits of what either of you are saying. However, this exchange has left me
with a lot of respect for both of you. It's been very polite and professional,
and hasn't fallen into the usual vitriol and holy wars.

